# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian Language Lessons Online
Hello Russian language learners! 
Listed below programs are available online from an experienced teacher, with MA in teaching Russian, English and German. 
1. GENERAL RUSSIAN 
2. INDIVIDUAL GENERAL RUSSIAN 
3. CONVERSATIONAL RUSSIAN 
4. INTENSIVE RUSSIAN 
5. BUSINESS RUSSIAN 
ONLINE LESSONS provide you one-on-one interaction with teacher. All you need is a reliable computer, speakers, and a microphone. My students feel like they are in a one to one lesson. Utilizing the power of the internet to exchange voice, typed messages and images, we can conduct lessons from virtually anywhere. I use Voice and online electronic chat for my lessons. We will be able to converse in real-time and I will work on your pronunciation, grammar, sentence structure, reading and communication skills. I will provide any help that I would be able to help you with in person.  
Regular price for a 50-min online lesson - $20 
Contact me for more information on the programs @ russian_tutoring@yahoo.com.

----------

